# Where to buy the cheapest ink cartridges.



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Most of us know printer companies don't make their money by selling printers, they make it by selling us $2 worth of in in a $30 cartridge. I used to just refill my own but its a pain for no more than I use a printer now and some of them have chips which must be reset. So. . .

Where is the best and/or cheapest place to buy ink carts today?

And what about 'after market' carts and re-manufactured carts? Ok, stay away from, it depends???

FYI, specifically a 210XL (black) and a 211XL (color) for a Canon printer.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I've found cheapest buys off of Ebay, often short dated cartridges.

Best place for me used to be Office Max when they offered empty cartridge credit via a ream of paper.

Fellow once told me that Walmart would beat any other price, and if out of stock and they had to order it and there was an additional discount.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I use inkjetsuperstore. I don't know if they are cheapest, but I have bought laser toner cartidges, color laser toner cartridges, inkjet cartridges, and drum units. Service is good and everything has worked.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

We have a place called "Cartridge World" Way cheaper and they do the refilling themselves. So it saves a person lots of money, and they pay you for your old cartridges as well. So you save even more.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I have had poor luck with refilled or remanufactured cartridges, including ones from K-Mart, Walgreens, and other independent places primarily dealing in cartridges. I would say that about half of them didn't work well or not at all. I'd love to find a place that sold cheaper cartridges that always worked like new factory ones.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

ingrabber.com is where I get mine. I have a brother mfc240c hooked up to my wireless router. It has individual color tanks. Brother cartridges are over $10, I pay about $3 apiece.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.lasermonks.com/

get refilled ink cartridges cheap and do a good deed at the same time.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks all, I'll check those out.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

If you don't absolutely need color prints, a monochrome laser is the way to go. About $45 will buy a decent quality 10,000 page toner cartridge for some of the laser printers.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

OntarioMan said:


> If you don't absolutely need color prints, a monochrome laser is the way to go. About $45 will buy a decent quality 10,000 page toner cartridge for some of the laser printers.


Yes, for sure. For large volume nothing can compete with black laser.

But I'll throw-in a vote for eBay on inexpensive ink jet cartridges.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Yes, for sure. For large volume nothing can compete with black laser.


Works pretty well for low volume printing also. I print maybe 3 or 4 times a year. Ink cartridges dry out and are royal pain in rear after sitting unused for months at a time. Toner is a powder and doesnt dry out. An old retired office HP4000 cost me about what a cheap new inkjet would cost. When I need to occasionally print something just take off the cover and plug her in, no fuss, no muss, its ready to work. You can buy bulk toner and refill the toner cartridges in a laser yourself for even more of a bargain. Still using the toner that came with the HP4000 printer, but have refilled cartridge couple times on an old HP 6L I used to have.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I use printpal.com to buy my ink ..
I get black for $8.95 and color for $9.95.. there brand and even name brand is cheep and after first order get 10% off ...
Fast shipping and usually free as well ...
I have an Epson CX3200 all in one ..
recommend it on my craft chat board and many have started buying from there as well ..
being crafters we print a lot ....
They have a huge list of printers they have ink fo ...


----------

